

Ask HN: How does Upromise track my credit card use? - jasonabelli

I am trying to get a start up off the ground.  I need to track my members credit card use similarly to Upromise to make business plan work.  I have tried to contact Upromise, Visa, MasterCard, and a new start up Linkables that tracks CCs but everyone seems pretty closed lipped about it.  Does anyone have any ideas how this is done.  If you are not familiar with Upromise here is their “how it works” page. http://www.upromise.com/welcome/how-it-works
======
jeffmould
Not 100% positive, but I would think a service like Yodlee can provide you
with help. It is the same service that mint.com (although I don't believe they
use it anymore) and others use to aggregate your financial data into their
platforms.

------
mthomas
Each retailer that "supports" Upromise sends them a sha256 hash of your
creditcard along with the amount for each transaction.

~~~
jasonabelli
So if made a large scale business that included small restaurants I would be
relying on their "honor" to send in the sha256 to show a sale? That's not
good.

~~~
mthomas
That's more or less correct. But, the customer who is tracking their
percentages earned would know that their purchases were not accounted for.

~~~
jasonabelli
Unless they were unknowingly at a participating vendor. How long does it
usually take to get this information back. Is it same day or is there a longer
delay? Thanks for the information by the way.

~~~
mthomas
If I recall correctly, we sent a daily feed to Upromise. I don't know how
often or when they updated their totals.

